# Android-App Datenbank



## daxs (25. Jan 2012)

Moin,

ich habe gesucht und gesucht aber einfach nicht das richtige gefunden. Warscheinlich brauche ich eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung. Also:

Ich möchte gerade über Eclipse eine Android-App schreien, die Ihre Daten aus einer Datenbank auf meinem Webserver bezieht (z.b. http://www.meineseite.de). Dort soll die Datenbank "meine_db" liegen in der die tabeLle "mein_table" liegt. Dort möchte ich "mein_wert" auslesen und in das Feld 
	
	
	
	





```
<string name="inhalt">Hier einfügen</string>
```
 einfügen. Pw: "mein_pass", Host: "mein_host", usr: "mein_user".

Wie gehe ich das Ganze nun an?

Kann mir jemand helfen? Bin wirklich ganz neu bei jawa. Also bitte ganz langsam und bedächtig 

danke

daxs


----------



## EnHancEd[] (25. Jan 2012)

Sers,

wieso versuchst du es nicht erstmal mit den Basics bei Java wenn du ganz neu bist?

Siehe hier: Trail: JDBC(TM) Database Access (The Java™ Tutorials)

Würde nicht gleich mit Android anfangen..?!

Desweiteren sind die Themen Collections / SQL sehr wichtig.

Die Seite ist zwar auf englisch, aber am besten erklärt.

Gruss


----------



## daxs (25. Jan 2012)

Danke. Werde ich mir auf alle Fälle mal anschauen. Kann mir trotzdem jemand die Frage beantworten? Möchte das Projekt jetzt nich erstmal n Viertel Jahr rumliegen lassen.

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2012)

was soll man dazu denn antworten?
ein Programm zu schreiben dauert Tage bis Wochen, Hunderte bis Zehntausende Zeilen Code,
das zu lernen dauert eben das halbe Jahr, was soll man vorher machen?

dein erstes Post läßt eben auch weit offen, worum es dir geht, 
von "ist die App schon fertig, fehlt nur noch eine Zeile für die DB-Konfiguration?"
bis zu "hast du je ein Hello World-Programm in Java erfolgreich laufen lassen?"

edit:
> Bin wirklich ganz neu bei jawa.
ok

Programmierung ist aber nichts mit Schritt für Schritt wie Bedienung einer Bildbearbeitungs-Software oder so


----------



## EnHancEd[] (25. Jan 2012)

Deswegen meinte ich erstmal die Basics, wobei wenn du  mit Java erst anfängst du sicherlich erstmal ein paar Monate in die Grundzüge der OOP investieren solltest und auf jedenfall Literatur mit Beispielen durcharbeiten.

Siehe Galileo Openbook.. ist eig. jedem bekannt.

Dort wird dann auch sicherlich deine Frage beantwortet werden.. aber mit Android anfangen wenn man keine Ahnung von Java hat gibt einfach keinen Sinn..

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index


----------

